# Memphis Audio Mojo mat



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

So after about 1/2 hour talk with a local Car audio shop owner, that I respect, he talked me into looking at the Memphis car audio "MOJO mat" instead of second skin Damplifier pro. he carries both products and has recommended the second skin in the past. but, he showed me some of the damplifier pro from a year ago and some of the product they are selling now and it is visually thinner, plus it costs more than it used to.

Compared to the MOJO mat, the second skin is thinner as well. Seemed like a no brainer. I will say that second skin has a more sturdy foil, for what its worth. The second skin is also painted a nice flat black, whereas the MOJO mat has the MCA logo printed all over it. if it is going under panels, who really cares?

I havent been unhappy with the second skin, it does the job. 1 sheet per door (50% coverage) and my doors are dead. I didnt even cover the inside of the door, just the exterior surface (where the door card sits). I also have the rear dash(package tray) covered about 50%, that is the area I am having trouble with. with (2) 15" IB, it just shakes the crap out of the sheet metal back there.

Install goes about exactly the same as the second skin. peel, stick, roll it with a wooden roller. I havent gotten it all installed, so I wont comment on its performance. I am gonna guess it will perform the same. visually is looks the like the same type of material. It is a Butyl rubber with foil on top, just like the second skin.

I will report back when I have it done and see how well it worked to stop noises.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

If your willing, and have any left over, id love to test this product. The local dealer for them has been unwillng to work with me so far.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> If your willing, and have any left over, id love to test this product. The local dealer for them has been unwillng to work with me so far.


I am sure I will have some scrap. how much of a sample do you need?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ha... TooStubborn beat me to making the request! 

By the way, who is the local Memphis dealer now Stubborn? I know Pearl used to carry Memphis, but was told by Bill they had dropped them a few years back due to quality/warranty issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Shop out in Union, MO?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Shop out in Union, MO?


yup, SB Audio. Owner there is a great guy.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Minbari, I would need a 6"x6" piece for vibration testing. For heat tolerance I would need a 2"x4" piece. Weve already had more 100+ degree days than the last two years combined, so heat testing should be pretty definitive, unless someone lives in death valley.


Dustin, its cal car stereo. A few pages back the memphis stuff was recommended, and at the time, they said the could only get me some if I ordered a pack, since they dont stock it. Since I wasnt able to order large amounts just for testing, I gave up on it for the time being.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Minbari, I would need a 6"x6" piece for vibration testing. For heat tolerance I would need a 2"x4" piece. Weve already had more 100+ degree days than the last two years combined, so heat testing should be pretty definitive, unless someone lives in death valley.
> 
> 
> Dustin, its cal car stereo. A few pages back the memphis stuff was recommended, and at the time, they said the could only get me some if I ordered a pack, since they dont stock it. Since I wasnt able to order large amounts just for testing, I gave up on it for the time being.


send me a PM with your address. I am sure I can do that


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Dustin, its cal car stereo. A few pages back the memphis stuff was recommended, and at the time, they said the could only get me some if I ordered a pack, since they dont stock it. Since I wasnt able to order large amounts just for testing, I gave up on it for the time being.


Interesting. I checked Memphis' site and they are not an authorized dealer. Though, I wouldn't be surprised in the least if they had Memphis product, or at least boxes their show room. (That was something they pulled with me when I went in looking for a head unit that they weren't authorized for.)


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

PM sent Minbari


Ya, wouldn't surprise me if they weren't actually authorized. The last time I was in there for some little odds and ends, they were telling me how kicker subs sounded best with rap, rockford was best for rock, and memphis was a good compromise between the two.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

So I got it installed last night. I now have about 150%(double thick in areas) coverage on the rear dash location. amazing how much better it is. I can still make it buzz if I use a test tone and turn up the volume at 50hz. but it takes alot more volume to do it and it is alot less pronounced.

I am thinking about some MLV/CCF to get rid of the rest of it.


----------

